# Blue water



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone hit blue water lately?? If so how far out and which direction? Going out of Destin this weekend and have to find some blue water and some nice fish. As best I can tell it's about 120 mi due south of Destin. Appreciate any info, thanks.

Kim


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Kim (6/22/2009)*Has anyone hit blue water lately?? If so how far out and which direction? Going out of Destin this weekend and have to find some blue water and some nice fish. As best I can tell it's about 120 mi due south of Destin. Appreciate any info, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim




I havnt been out in a month due to cracked ribs and 3 week tower work but i personally think the blue water is closer than alot of people think.The gulf has not had a cloud in it in over 3 weeks with very little wind so i think it is algae growin over the blue.Explains why alot of guys are catching fish in green water around grass beds.turn your gain up if you have good fishfinder and you will see what im talking about.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

I was at the spur yesterday and the water is terrible, it looks cleaner inshore. No grass out thereor anything.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am trying to get offshore this Friday and have been studying all the satellite images from Hilton's and Terrafin as well as supermap and there really isn't any blue water withing 120 miles of land! The only good news is that the salinity levels south of the spur are pushing back towards the spur. Hopefully this will foretell blue water pushing back in? If something does not change we will just troll the swamp at the nipple and hope for the best. so we are hoping for something to change!

MScontender


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Will, I posted this question on the outboard tournament thread that was bashing all those not fishing and did not get an answer, but you have kind of answered my question with your post above. Hiltons and Roff"s give you a satellite shot of the water conditions, this is the color of the water as seen from space. Sure the water is green and dirty on top, but how deep does the dirty water go. I am fairly new to offshore fishing, but it would make sense to me that there is still blue(clean) water under the green water at the surface. This clean deep water surely still holds fish around structure. Has anyone had any success or failure at fishing the nipple, spur, 131 hole with these water conditions, but changing fishing styles from pulling plastic or baits to slow trolling and watching the sounder for deep bait schools and/or fish, and then dropping a live bait deep? There was an article in Marlin Magazine about Australians deep dropping for marlinsand with these conditions, this might need to be the way to target pelagics here.


----------



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

I fished Emerald Coast this past weekend. We had to go South West of Inpendence Hub or South East of Thunderhorse. It is beautiful Dark Blue with a few different rips and a lot of Grass. There is also a rip south west of the Double nipple with a lot of current when we left on Saturday. The Spur was a blue green water color with some patchy weeds and the lines were running east west.


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Kim (6/22/2009)*Has anyone hit blue water lately?? If so how far out and which direction? Going out of Destin this weekend and have to find some blue water and some nice fish. As best I can tell it's about 120 mi due south of Destin. Appreciate any info, thanks.
> ...


This WESTERLY wind we have been getting I think has pushed the dirty water our way. What we need is a good south east wind to push the clean back in our way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Catlin, yes there is blue water underneath that dirty surface layer. How deep it goes varies and sometimes limits the practicality of trying to target pelagics. Last year that dirty surface layer was as deep as 50ft. The only way you are really going to get a bait down that deep and still effectively cover any water is to use a downrigger or a big planer (pain the ass), but even then you have to pull a lot slower to keep your bait at that depth and therefore cover ground a lot slower. Its one of those "Is it worth it" battles where you have to decide if its worth spending the money to go out and cover a lot less ground to maybe catch a wahoo or a couple of dolphin<U>OR</U> should you just go bottomfishing for the day and know that although not as satisfying to catch, you will no doubt burn a lot less gas and have a more sure shot at catching fish.

I don't blame Philip for not wanting to fish the tourney this last weekend, its not my money to spend.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Get in your boat and run till your out of gas, then wait for re-fueling ship and run a little longer. But seriously you have to go to the west florida slope or passed the international hub, it's way out there.

Straycat


----------



## cmr7rolltide (Jun 23, 2009)

Went to SpurSunday night and caught one small swordfish. The currrent was ripping and thewater was green/blue with no sign of any weedlines.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris, I don't blame Philip for calling it either, I wouldn't have spent the money to fish a twelve boat tournament in dirty water. I had a great time up here instead cranking up several Kentucky Lake largemouths on my new Carrot Stix then finishing the weekend with Lick Creek redeye and smallmouth. I just ask the question because isn't the daytime swordfishing a new idea, so has anyone had experience deep dropping for Marlin/Tuna in this area. I don't get to fish down there much, and when I do make it down there I would hate to not be able to go after pelagics because blue water is 120 miles out and have to go snapper slappin instead. If water is dirty I say go to to the nipple and drill a hole in it till you mark something on the bottom machine and drop down a deep bait. If you strike out, you can take 20 min and catch your snapper limit on the ride home. See you at the swordfish tournament, I'll be praying for good weather.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We Ran Through 180 miles of dirty water on the way back fishing emerald coast. Not even green water, it was river water


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

We fished out of Destin in the ECC on the Experts Only. Generally, Blue 84 degree Loop Current water was running east to west as far inshore as 7 miles south of the 42039 buoy running WSW towards the Florida slope. We pulled that area where the Blue loop water was blending with the greener water, generally 28.30 86.30 towards 28.05 87.00 and then back to the buouy over the course of the tourney. We had fairly consistent action, releasing two white marlin, and icing 17 mahi a dozen wahoo, but finished just out of the money on the C n R. We also hooked and lost a sail on friday. Quality Mahi, with four between 28 and 32 pounds. The Jasper Time that caught the 711# Blue, caught and fought the fish right next to us at roughly 28.20 87.55. The hight cotton was also right there in that area. Congrats to our Junior Angler Shawnee Clemons on winning his second straight junior angler award.


----------

